# tun, machen



## Jana337

Mein Arbeitgeber hat das Rauchen am Arbeitsplatz verboten.
Was werde ich jetzt tun/machen/beides?

Mir passt am besten tun, aber ich möchte wissen, ob man auch machen sagen könnte.

Danke,

Jana


----------



## Ralf

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Mein Arbeitgeber hat das Rauchen am Arbeitsplatz verboten.
> Was werde ich jetzt tun/machen/beides?
> 
> Mir passt am besten tun, aber ich möchte wissen, ob man auch machen sagen könnte.
> 
> Danke,
> 
> Jana


Hallo Jana, 

beide Möglichkeiten sind in der deutsche Umgangssprache möglich, wobei "machen" eher als 'unsauberes' Deutsch angesehen wird. Insofern halte ich deine Vermutung tatsächlich für die bessere Variante.

Ralf


----------



## Jana337

Danke.
Wenn ich das mal lerne...

Jana


----------



## Ralf

Wie gesagt, "machen" wird in der von dir geschilderten Situation bestimmt genauso häufig zu hören sein wie "tun". Aber irgendwie habe ich das unbestimmte Gefühl, dass es für die Verwendung beider Wörter doch einen kleinen Unterschied geben könnte. "Was soll ich jetzt tun?" hat für mich den Anflug einer allgemeinen Ratlosigkeit hinsichtlich des Zieles/der Richtung einer bevorstehenden Handlung, während "Was soll ich jetzt machen?" eher Unsicherheit über den unmittelbar nächsten Schritt im Rahmen einer ansonsten feststehenden Richtung ausdrückt. Aber vielleicht bilde ich mir diesen Unterschied auch nur ein, da sich im täglichen Sprachgebrauch wohl kaum jemand derartige Gedanken über eventuelle Nuancen machen dürfte.

Um auf dein urspüngliches Beispiel zurückzukommen: Mein Chef hat das Rauchen am Arbeitsplatz verboten. (Übrigens, eine Entscheidung, die ich jederzeit begrüßen würde ). 
a) Was soll ich jetzt tun? - Höre ich auf zu rauchen oder kündige ich lieber?
b) Was soll ich jetzt machen? - Um mich ein wenig ablenken zu können, brauche ich jetzt unbedingt eine Zigarette. Gehe ich also vor die Tür um zu rauchen oder probiere es ersatzweise mit einem extra starken Kaffee?

Ralf


----------



## Jana337

Ralf said:
			
		

> Wie gesagt, "machen" wird in der von dir geschilderten Situation bestimmt genauso häufig zu hören sein wie "tun". Aber irgendwie habe ich das unbestimmte Gefühl, dass es für die Verwendung beider Wörter doch einen kleinen Unterschied geben könnte. "Was soll ich jetzt tun?" hat für mich den Anflug einer allgemeinen Ratlosigkeit hinsichtlich des Zieles/der Richtung einer bevorstehenden Handlung, während "Was soll ich jetzt machen?" eher Unsicherheit über den unmittelbar nächsten Schritt im Rahmen einer ansonsten feststehenden Richtung ausdrückt. Aber vielleicht bilde ich mir diesen Unterschied auch nur ein, da sich im täglichen Sprachgebrauch wohl kaum jemand derartige Gedanken über eventuelle Nuancen machen dürfte.
> Ralf



Entweder bilden wir es uns beide ein oder stimmt es. 
Der Unterschied ist also nicht so groß wie im Englischen zwischen make und do, nicht wahr?

Jana


----------



## Ralf

Jana337 said:
			
		

> ... Der Unterschied ist also nicht so groß wie im Englischen zwischen make und do, nicht wahr?
> 
> Jana


Dem stimme stimme ich auf jeden Fall zu. Die englische Übersetzung für die sich in der geschilderten Situation ergebende Frage wäre in jedem Fall "What shall/should I do now?" und nicht "What shall I make now" (klingt irgendwie nach deutschem Englisch).

Ralf


----------



## Whodunit

Ralf said:
			
		

> Dem stimme stimme ich auf jeden Fall zu. Die englische Übersetzung für die sich in der geschilderten Situation ergebende Frage wäre in jedem Fall "What shall/should I do now?" und nicht "What shall I make now" (klingt irgendwie nach deutschem Englisch).
> 
> Ralf



Na ja, im Englischen wird ja das "make" verwendet, wenn man ein Endprodukt als Schlüssel hat, z.B. "Made in Germany" (einfachstes Beispiel, kennt jeder), aber wenn nur die Tätigkeit ausgeübt wird, sagt man ja "do" (do homework). Auch aknn man "machen" mit take oder go übersetzen:

einen Ausflug machen - take a trip

einen Spanziergang machen - go for a walk

Aber Ralf hat schon ganz, dass es im Deutschen eine so kleine Nuance (gibt es das im Singular?) geben muss, dass wir sie nicht mehr wahrnehmen. Ich denke dennoch, dass "machen" hier einfach die umgangssprachlichere Variante wäre, wobei "tun" mir ein wenig zu Englisch klingt.


----------



## dec-sev

Guten Tag,
Wollen Sie mir bitte die Unterschied zwischen _tun_ und _machen_ klar machen. 
_Sie hat mir gestern schon wieder angerufen. _She hat es schon wieder getan oder gemacht?
In meinem Wörterbuch gibt es zwei Phrasen die im Russisch gleiche Übersetzung haben.(_das) tut nichts! das macht nichts. _Ich vermute, dass _machen_ und _tun_ im Deutsch sich von Englischen _make_ and _do_ unterschieden. _was machst du?- what are you doing?_
Danke im voraus.


----------



## Lykurg

> _Sie hat mir gestern schon wieder angerufen. _She hat es schon wieder getan oder gemacht?


Beides ist möglich.

"Das tut nichts" ist wohl nur regional verbreitet, ich würde es niemals benutzen. "Das macht nichts" ist der standardsprachliche Ausdruck.

"Was machst du (gerade)?" = _Womit bist du im Moment beschäftigt?_
"Was tust du (da)?" (erhobene Stimme, Betonung auf "tust") = _Was fällt dir ein! Wie kannst du nur..._


----------



## Schwichtenhövel

dec-sev said:


> Guten Tag,
> Wollen Sie mir bitte die Unterschied zwischen _tun_ und _machen_ klar machen.
> _Sie hat mir gestern schon wieder angerufen. _She hat es schon wieder getan oder gemacht?
> In meinem Wörterbuch gibt es zwei Phrasen die im Russisch gleiche Übersetzung haben.(_das) tut nichts! das macht nichts. _Ich vermute, dass _machen_ und _tun_ im Deutsch sich von Englischen _make_ and _do_ unterschieden. _was machst du?- what are you doing?_
> Danke im voraus.


 
Hallo, dec-sev,
darf ich ein bißchen den Korrektor spielen? Ich mach's einfach mal. Nein: Ich tu's einfach mal. Ich weiß nämlich von einem anderen Mitglied, daß es hier unerhört viel gelernt hat!

Wollen Sie mir bitte die  *den*   Unterschied zwischen _tun_ und _machen_ klar machen.  -  
Da würde ich - nur aus Gründen des Stils - eher nehmen: Würden Sie mir bitte... oder: Könnten Sie mir bitte (...) klar machen? Wie gesagt: Wollen... ist auch völlig in Ordnung, sogar recht gehobener Stil, in der Praxis wird das aber immer weniger gesehn.

_Sie hat mir *mich*  gestern schon wieder angerufen._

In meinem Wörterbuch gibt es zwei Phrasen*,* [_hier wäre ein Komma gut, dec-sev, weil ein Relativsatz folgt_] die im Russisch*en* *die* gleiche Übersetzung haben.

Ich hoffe, du bist nicht sauer wegen der kleinen 'Korrekturen', die ich mir erlaubt habe. Aber zum Thema:

Lykurg hat mit allem recht, was er schreibt.

"Was machst du (gerade)?" = _Womit bist du im Moment beschäftigt?_
"Was tust du (da)?" (erhobene Stimme, Betonung auf "tust") = _Was fällt dir ein! Wie kannst du nur..._

Es ginge aber auch: Was machst du da?! - Was fällt dir ein?!

Das Dumme ist, daß nicht immer 'tun' und 'machen' auswechselbar sind. Z.B. ein Srichwort: 'Es gibt nichts Gutes - außer man tut es'. Reimt sich sogar sehr schön...

Man 'macht' also nicht etwas Gutes, sondern man 'tut' es... Andererseits sagt man wiederum: 'Das hast du gut gemacht!' (Und nicht: Das hast du gut getan).

Dafür sagt man andererseits: Das hat mir gut getan... (Und nicht: das hat mir gut gemacht).

ES IST SOOOO SCHWIERIG!
Mehr fällt mir jetzt nicht ein.


----------



## Whodunit

dec-sev said:


> Ich vermute, dass _machen_ und _tun_ im Deutsch sich von Englischen _make_ and _do_ unterschieden. _was machst du?- what are you doing?_
> Danke im voraus (new spelling: Voraus).


 
Die Idee ist nicht schlecht. Im Deutschen verhält es sich etwa so wie im Englischen, wobei "do" nicht immer mit "tun" und "make" seltener mit "machen" übersetzt werden kann:

to do:
~ the washing-up = den Abwasch machen
~ the housework = die Hausarbeit machen
~ homework = Hausaufgaben machen
~ the shopping = Einkäufe machen
~ one's hair = sich die Haare machen
~ sports = Sport machen

to make:
~ some tea/coffee/milk/... = Tee/Kaffee/Milch/... machen (maybe better: kochen = to cook)
~ the dinner = (das) Essen machen
~ as remark = eine Bemerkung machen (colloquially: loslassen; better: äußern)
~ a mistake = einen Fehler machen
~ progress = Fortschritte machen

to take:
~ a trip = einen Ausflug machen
~ a walk = einen Spaziergang machen
~ a photo = ein Foto machen
~ a break = eine Pause machen

to go:
~ on a cruise = eine Kreuzfahrt machen (better: unternehmen)
~ on holiday = Urlaub machen (better: in Urlaub fahren)

In all these cases, you can't use "tun." I'd rather say that "tun" is a verb that should be omitted, because it often sounds a bit childish.


----------



## dec-sev

Danke, Whodunit. Das is für deine Korrigiertmichsammlung. _Исправляете/исправьте, пожалуйста, мои ошибки. Спасибо._


----------



## dec-sev

Schwichtenhövel said:


> Ich hoffe, du bist nicht sauer wegen der kleinen 'Korrekturen', die ich mir erlaubt habe.
> .


Die Korrekturen sind sehr nützlich für mich.



Schwichtenhövel said:


> ES IST SOOOO SCHWIERIG
> .


Ich würde deinem SOOOO SCHWIERIG! ein paar O beifügen, um auszudrucken, wie schwiereig *für mich *das ist. Danke für die Explication. Klingt sehr klug für die sechsjärige.


----------



## Hockey13

Whodunit said:


> Die Idee ist nicht schlecht. Im Deutschen verhält es sich etwa so wie im Englischen, wobei "do" nicht immer mit "tun" und "make" seltener mit "machen" übersetzt werden kann:
> 
> to do:
> ~ the washing-up = den Abwasch machen. Das hab ich nie gehört. Vielleicht ist es eine BE Phrase.
> ~ the housework = die Hausarbeit machen Die selbe Regel als "Homework"
> ~ homework = Hausaufgaben machen
> ~ the shopping = Einkäufe machen
> ~ one's hair = sich die Haare machen
> ~ sports = Sport machen "To play sports" passt viel besser!
> 
> to make:
> ~ some tea/coffee/milk/... = Tee/Kaffee/Milch/... machen (maybe better: kochen = to cook)
> ~ the dinner = (das) Essen machen
> ~ as remark / an observation = eine Bemerkung machen (colloquially: loslassen; better: äußern) Ein "remark" muss nicht immer eine Bemerkung sein
> ~ a mistake = einen Fehler machen
> ~ progress = Fortschritte machen
> 
> to take:
> ~ a trip = einen Ausflug machen
> ~ a walk = einen Spaziergang machen
> ~ a photo = ein Foto machen
> ~ a break = eine Pause machen
> 
> to go:
> ~ on a cruise = eine Kreuzfahrt machen (better: unternehmen)
> ~ on holiday / vacation = Urlaub machen (better: in Urlaub fahren) Auf amerikanisches English
> 
> In all these cases, you can't use "tun." I'd rather say that "tun" is a verb that should be omitted, because it often sounds a bit childish.


 
Nur ein paar Korrekture  . Bitte entschuldigen Sie mich.


----------



## dec-sev

Hockey13 said:


> To play sports" passt viel besser!



Strange, I was taught to say _to go in for sport(s) _or _to practise judo/tennis._



Hockey13 said:


> Ein "remark" muss nicht immer eine Bemerkung sein


Ich glaube, dass ein „remark“ aus dem  französichen „remarque“ stammt.  Das Wort _remarka_ ist im Russischen im Gebrauch und bedeutet die Randbemerkung    des Schriftstellers oder des Regisseurs des Theaters.


----------



## Whodunit

Hockey13 said:


> Nur ein paar Korrekturen  . Bitte entschuldigen Sie (wir duzen uns ) mich.


 
Danke für die Korrekturen. Lass mich noch ein paar Anmerkungen (remarks ) machen:



> ~ the washing-up = den Abwasch machen. Das hab ich nie gehört. Vielleicht ist es eine BE Phrase.


 
Maybe "to do the dishes" sounds more American? 



> ~ the housework = die Hausarbeit machen Dieselbe Regel wie "Homework"


 
I don't agree with that correction. I wouldn't say "to do housework" and there are two and a half time more hits on Google for "to do the housework" than for "to do housework." Let's wait for the other natives.



> ~ sports = Sport machen "To play sports" passt viel besser!



Although I'd never heard that before, it sounds quite good to me. 



> ~ as remark / an observation = eine Bemerkung machen (colloquially: loslassen; better: äußern) Ein "remark" muss nicht immer eine Bemerkung sein


 
Of course not, but "eine Bemerkung machen" is what I wanted to translate, as it contains "machen." I was not translating the English phrases into German, but I was suggesting some German idioms with "machen" with their English equivalents.



> ~ on holiday / vacation = Urlaub machen (better: in Urlaub fahren) Auf amerikanisches English



Oh my Gosh, how could I ever forget about that?


----------



## Hockey13

Of course, I was simply offering other examples. "On holiday" and "on vacation" is an important distinction to make to a native speaker of BE or AE, even if there aren't two regional words for it in German! As it is becoming more common these days to either present both BE and AE, or simply AE, it will get even more important to make the distinction. 

"To wash up," "to do the dishes," or "to clean up" sounds better depending on the context. "To make the washing-up" sounds wrong.

My German isn't exactly native, as you can tell! I can understand it perfectly, but as I stopped living there when I was about 12, I've lost a lot of my ability to construct sentences.


----------



## Nezquirc

Hallo,

Was ist der Unterschied zwischen "machen" und "tun"? Kann man in alle Umstände, wo man kann "machen" sagen, "tun" benutzen? Oder benutzt man "machen" und "tun" nur in verschiedene Umstände?

Vielen Dank,
R


----------



## elroy

Nein, die beiden Wörter sind nicht austauschbar. Es gibt viele Redewendungen und Zusammenhänge, bei denen nur das eine oder das andere benutzt werden kann.

Ich mache mir Sorgen.  
Ich tue mir Sorgen.  

Hast Du Deine Hausaufgaben gemacht?  
Hast Du Deine Hausaufgaben getan?  

Das tut mir weh.  
Das macht mir weh.  

Könntest Du bitte etwas Zucker in den Kaffee tun?  
...etwas Zucker in den Kaffee machen?  

In manchen Zusammenhängen kann man aber beides verwenden, wobei eins der beiden oft zu empfehlen ist. 

Ich weiß nicht, ob ich Dir eine allgemeine Regel anbieten könnte. Manche dieser Unterschiede müssen einfach auswendig gelernt werden, andere durch Erfahrung mit Muttersprachlern oder ein langsam entwickeltes Sprachgefühl.


----------



## Nezquirc

Ok, ich verstehe.

Welches Wort ist am allgemeinsten, glaubst du?

R


----------



## elroy

"Gebräuchlicher", meinst Du?

Ich glaube nicht, dass ich diese Frage beantworten kann! Beides ist sehr gebräuchlich, nur eben nicht immer in denselben Zusammenhängen.


----------



## Paskovich

elroy said:


> Könntest Du bitte etwas Zucker in den Kaffee tun?
> ...etwas Zucker in den Kaffee machen?  tick



In meiner Gegend ist die untere Wendung umgangssprachlich am gebräuchlichsten, wohingegen die 1. Variante eher unüblich ist.
Sie hört sich für mich auch sehr doof an. 

Was eben daran liegt, dass sie hier einfach nie benutzt wird.


----------



## Henryk

> Sie hört sich für mich auch sehr doof an.


Die "machen"-Version klingt sehr merkwürdig, sehr "machen"-fixiert. Ich habe auch öfters schon Sätze gehört wie "Mach (mir) mal den Ball her" etc.


----------



## gangsta

Hallo Zusammen!

Oftmals verwechsele ich die Verben machen und tun. Die meiste Zeit habe ich kein Problem damit, aaaaabbbberrr manchmal muss ich mir irgendwie ein bisschen ueberlegen, ob ich machen oder tun verwenden sollte.

Tipps wuerden mich freuen


----------



## Kajjo

Hallo Gansta,
diese Frage ist leider zu allgemein und breit, als daß man sie klar beantworten könnte. Viele Verwendungen von _machen_ und _tun_ sind idiomatisch und feststehend und müssen daher einfach auswendig gelernt werden. 

DWDS: machen
DWDS: tun

Beide Verben sind so allgemein, daß sie scherzhaft schon als Aushilfsverben bezeichnet werden -- gehobener und besser ist es, statt dieser einfachen Verben "richtige" Vollverben zu verwenden, die genau das aussagen, was Du meinst. Für fast alle Fälle gibt es ein besseres, passenderes Verb -- und die restlichen Fälle lernst Du dann auswendig.

Gerne darfst Du aber konkrete Beispiele nennen, bei denen Du unsicher bist. Wichtig ist noch anzumerken, daß die Verwendung von _tun_ als echtes Hilfsverb dialektisch und nicht standardsprachlich ist (bayrisch _tät ich doch nicht tun_ = hochdeutsch _würde ich doch nicht machen_).

Kajjo


----------



## Aurin

Oft kannst du beide Verben verwenden. Wenn du machen in der Bedeutung von "herstellen" verwendest, kannst du nicht tun benutzen. Außerdem gibt es feststehende Ausdrücke, in denen sie nicht austauschbar sind.
Das macht nichts.
Das macht 50 Euro. 
Eine Schwalbe macht noch keinen Sommer.
Tut mir leid.
Das tut gut.
Es tut weh.
Das tut nichts zur Sache.
Benutze im Zweifelsfall lieber machen, die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist größer, dass du das richtige Wort gewählt hast.


----------



## Learning German

Ich mache mir Sorgen.  
Ich tue mir Sorgen.  

Hast Du Deine Hausaufgaben gemacht?  
Hast Du Deine Hausaufgaben getan?  

Das tut mir weh.  
Das macht mir weh.  

Könntest Du bitte etwas Zucker in den Kaffee tun?  
...etwas Zucker in den Kaffee machen?  

Just had my B2 Pruefung and one of the tasks was to correct "...zu viele Fehler zu *tun*" into "...zu viele Fehler zu *machen*". Nobody in my class did this correctly (most of us wrote "...*um *zu viele Fehler zu tun"). The reason is obvious: as people who learn German as foreign language, those 2 verbs appear similar. The difference is just *contextual*, as in the above quoted examples, or those from Whodunit (thanks!).

My question is, is there some sort of *rule or guideline* we can follow? I understand that natives just know when they should use one or another, but is there something that could help us learn it? I'd also like to mention that most of us in the class did think that "fehler zu tun" does not sound quite right, but without a certitude based on a rule, we didn't take the chance to correct it.


----------



## Learning German

Hallo,

Es stimmt, dass der Unterschied zwischen "tun" und "machen" aus dem Kontext zu vertehen ist. Aber es gibt auch Regeln, die einfacher zu lernen sind, als nur Beispiele auswendig zu lernen. Unser Deutsch Lehrer hat uns heute folgendes erklärt:

- "tun" ist *fast nie transitiv*. Wenn "tun" als transitives Verb benutzt wird, dann hat es kein genaues Objekt, sondern nur ein allgemeines Objekt wie "nichts", "etwas", "gar nichts" usw
- "machen" ist immer *transitiv*.

Man kann sagen: Was tust du? Ich _tue_ *nichts*. Ich _tue_ *etwas* = kein besonderes Objekt

aber: Was tust du? Ich _mache_ *Sport*, meine *Hausaufgabe* usw

Viele deutsche Muttersprachler versuchen dieses Thema zu erklären, ohne genaue gramatikalische Kenntnisse zu haben. Deswegen wird es immer komplizierter. Deutsch zu sprechen und Deutsch zu unterrichten oder erklären ist sehr unterschiedlich.


----------



## Hutschi

Lykurg said:


> Beides ist möglich.
> 
> "Das tut nichts" ist wohl nur regional verbreitet, ich würde es niemals benutzen. "Das macht nichts" ist der standardsprachliche Ausdruck.
> ...


Es hängt vom Kontext ab:
Es gibt eine Redewendung, bei der nur "tun" möglich ist.
"Das tut nichts zur Sache./!"
(ungefähr: Das trägt nichts zur Sache bei.)


----------



## dec-sev

Wenn ich fragen will "What are you doing now?", welches Wort passt besser?
"Was tust du gerade" oder "was machst du gerade"? Gibt es einen Unterschied dazwischen?
Und noch was:
_Was tust / machst du für die Umwelt._
Es gibt ungefähr 500 000 Treffer für "machst" und 300 000 für "tust". Das macht mich denken, dass die beiden in diesem Kontext austauschbar sind. Aber gibt es einen Unterschied?


----------



## Hutschi

In diesem Sinn sind sie austauschbar und ich sehe keinen Bedeutungsunterschied.


----------

